# Ficus from Panama



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

While I was looking for new plants, accidentally came across this German site showing "*Ficus from Panama*"
Anyone knows the specific name for this ficus and where to get them if avail here ?
Hope it's not ultra rare plant or something 
Thanks


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

try contacting black jungle


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I have it and I got it from bluedart. I don't think he has anymore but you might try PMing him anyways. Never know.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks guys
Do you by any chance know the name of this plant ?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Not really sure of the species name. Its a great terrarium plant. Mine has tripled in size in only a couple months. Loves moisture and lower light. Probably wouldn't mind brighter light either.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

i don't think any of the people that originally collected it have a species name and I’m not too sure it even has one. it could just be one of a 100 nameless tropical "weeds" that only crazy viv people love . it is a really cool plant and if you can get it i would.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Antone,
I want this ficus NOW :lol: 


jbeetle said:


> it could just be one of a 100 nameless tropical "weeds" that only crazy viv people love


I hear you ! I don't know when I became one of the crazies :shock: 
I heard P. grobyii is just a weed in its native county (well at least it has a name) ...... and it's one of my favorit plants !


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

I have only ever seen this as " ficus speices ". Even at the national aquarium in Baltimore, where I saw it for the first time, did not have a speices name for it. I just took cuttings from my plants, and will have them ready to ship by spring. I have found that this one is not as easy as ficus pimulia to root, and doesn't grow anywhere near as fast. Good luck, and if you find a speices name for it let us know.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Perhaps someone should do an expedition to CR or Panama to collect small plants for us viviarium keepers. Of course we've already imported most of the big stuff like purty broms, vines, and orchids, so why not go for some of the small stuff? Ok, dreaming done.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I suspect it may not even have a name. Many plants are collected and not always by someone with the intent to classify them. This could possible not even be a Ficus. I have it also and it seems to grow quickly. I believe it is much nicer than pumila but a lot more scarce.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

It is a very nice plant.. have it growing like weeds in one of my terrariums.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Dendrobait said:


> Perhaps someone should do an expedition to CR or Panama to collect small plants for us viviarium keepers.


That would be great !
Actually the problem is to apply for USDA permit to import plants, you have to put down specific scientific names (well at least I was advised to do so). Since I might have a chance to go either Japan or Singapore this coming summer on business trip, I am making a list of plants now and trying to find out exact names. So instead of just putting Lemmaphyllum Sp., I put down Lemmaphyllum microphyllum, Lemmaphyllum spathulatum. For others, so far I have Microsorum buergerianum and Pyrrosia nummularifolia on the list, but it's quite PITA to find out all names

Harry
Do you by any chace have an extra cutting of Panamanian Ficus ( or this no name weed) for me :?:


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have applied and just renewed my permit and what I did was put plant families on it like Araceae, Gesneriaceae and for ferns I just put Ferns since there are so many families. Originally when I applied I think I put something like Ferns, Aroids etc. I have imported all kinds of things. They don't check it against the permit as far as I know.

I can probably get a cutting from my Ficus. Pm me and we can discuss it.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

harrywitmore said:


> I have applied and just renewed my permit and what I did was put plant families on it like Araceae, Gesneriaceae and for ferns I just put Ferns since there are so many families. Originally when I applied I think I put something like Ferns, Aroids etc. I have imported all kinds of things. They don't check it against the permit as far as I know.


That's it and you don't have any problems passing the custom ? That's actually really great news. I though I had to put all the details as my friend gave me the advise on how to apply and 
*THIS SITE* states almost an identical thing my friend told me. But since you've been successful doing the simpler way, I will follow your footsteps - though I will bring back the plants with me when I come back here instead of getting a package from a seller - hope it doesn't make any difference.
To just double check, you filled out PPQ Form 587, right ? 



> I can probably get a cutting from my Ficus. Pm me and we can discuss it.


 THANKS A LOT !!! PM sent
.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

What Harry does is import. He does not actually go to the country of origin and collect then return home with them. That is a major and long process. Your best bet would be to find someone in that country with the proper permits to send you something after you've obtained an import permit.


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Or do what my buddies did for me; go to Costa rica for a few weeks and only take a few pair of clothes. If you see a cool little plant (non-orchidcea, cause those can be conspicous) stick it in your pocket. by the time you are ready to leave you smell so bad no one really wants to bother you. So next time you know someone who's heading down there they can do it for you =P


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah, Antone.
But I am not really plan to be an importer  
I "might" be sent to Japan for a week or so from my office and if have an extra time (well I heard Tokyo is a party city and tons of good Sake ... ) I would venture to find nice plants growing there as weeds to bring home.
Maybe I can get away by jamming them in my suite case but I don't want to take a chance since I am attracted some of Asia native ferns - it would be waste if the custom take it away from me to trash them, especially if I could get in good amount

Maybe Harry and I are talking about a different USDA form ...


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Greenstar,
I would do the same if I just get a handful.
Don't want to sound greedy but in case I could get hands on more than expected, I feel comfortable to have paperwork to bring them in.
Besides if anyone on this board are interested in the plants I listed in a previous post, I might be able to share some. If not, I am building my 7th viv so it never too much to have nice plants :wink:


----------



## SappyHucks (Oct 4, 2006)

jmoose said:


> Maybe I can get away by jamming them in my suite case


Was in Japan last year. In Tokyo you will need to go to the Temples to get some of the plants you are wanting. However, Customs opens all of your suitcases upon entry into the united states. Without a declaration of contents and permit for vegetation, you could be looking at a fine, no plants and based on amount, maybe more.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep jmoose same form. My understanding is that they are looking for people to follow a process. Once the inspect the plants they normally are looking for things that are clean (no bugs), no soil, no CITES without CITES documentation (All orchids and Nepenthes by the way). If they find bugs they will be held and fumigated (which could even cost you for treatment) or destroyed. I have been involved in both situations (that I know of). For the most part seeds are not a bid deal and cuttings aren't that bad as long as they are clean. Don't try anything with soil or soil-less mix. Won't make it. LFS or coir is fine.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Jmoose,

I’ve been to Tokyo four times in the past six years. It’s definitely a party place, especially if you are going to be with American/British expats. I don’t seem to remember many epiphytes within the city. Like SappyHucks says, you may get lucky at a temple or cemetery (just don’t pick anything from within a temple garden). Outside the city is a different story. There are a number of cool epiphytic ferns (including Lemmaphyllum microphyllum) which grow in the surrounding areas. If anyone offers to take you to Hakone or Nikko jump at the chance. You’ll find lots of stuff there. I actually saw a neat dendrobium type orchid growing on a stone gate post in Nikko last year.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Are Japanese ferns suitable for terrarium care? Japan has weather similar to most of the United States doesn't it?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Antone, 

Tokyo is similar to Washington D.C. temperature wise. It is insanely humid though. I was there in the summer once and even though it was only 85 degrees, it was just about unbearable. I have two Japanese ferns in my collection. They have been doing very well in glass containers for several years without a dormancy period.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is _Lemmaphyllum microphyllum_ in my leuc viv.


----------

